# Finnex planted plus pulsing red



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've been having problems with a 36" finnex fixture. It's pulsing the red LEDs when it turns on. I was able to manage this by unplugging it and plugging it back in, but that's no longer working. 

Any hints on how I could fix this? I use a cover glass, so I don't think it's a moisture issue.


----------

